# how to align t-shirt



## bluzdw (Jul 17, 2007)

just bought a new geo knight dc16. what is a good way to align the shirt straight on the press. it seems hard to line up even and straight. help.


----------



## agerundajr (May 30, 2007)

RB,

Aligning the shirt on the press is not as critical as aligning the transfer on the shirt. For accurate transfer alignment you could try a teesquareit which can be purchased here: http://www.teesquareit.com/ Robin has provided videos to explain how to use the tool.

Another, more expensive option, is the Perfect Transfer Tool. Check here: Perfect Transfer Tool - helps align heat transfers - Perfect Transfer Tool
Video demos are also available for this tool.

As for shirt alignment I open the shirt at the bottom and pull it over the platen all the way to the shoulder seam. Then I can use the edge of the platen to eyeball it's center in relation to the neck hole. Then I'll pull the shirt off the platen a bit and align my transfer accordingly. You'll be working upside down using this method but the work area will be closer and easier to judge if you're lined up correctly.

I must confess to eyeballing both shirt alignment and transfer alignment without using a tool and find that I'm pretty darn accurate but keep a ruler on hand as sometimes a shirt may just not be perfectly straight.


----------



## bertiewooster (Jul 7, 2007)

Best way to align your transfer on the shirt is as follows.
Lay the shirt out flat on a table, position the transfer (printers' eye)
then carefully fold the t shirt over, keeping the transfer in the same position, place on the heat press opening the shirt back out again and after a few attempts the transfer will always stay in the original position.


----------



## MotoskinGraphix (Apr 28, 2006)

Just fold the shirt in half and press a center line down the shirt. Take the transfer fold it in half just slightly pinching it at the top and bottom, no crease through the art work. Hand down from the neckline and pinch the shirt, line up the transfer line and shirt line and press. It is a simple process, fast, free and easy.


----------



## greyhorsewoman (Jul 19, 2007)

I would imagine there are a lot of tricks to aligning shirts. What style of transfer and apparel you are using probably also figures in. 

However, this is what works in my case. First ... I do shirts mostly 'on demand' in a booth setting. When busy (which I strive for), I have a stack of shirts waiting for me to press and a line of customers waiting for them. (Two of us work the booth.) _I use inkjet transfers on primarily Gildan and Anvil products._ 

If you look at your tees (at least in my case), you will see a faint crease line already there. I center that on the platen with the neckline at the top of my platen (I don't pull tees over the platen except for ladies' and sweatshirts, but I use a 6.1 oz cotton tee and bleedthrough isn't a problem with my designs.)

I pull the sides of the shirt up and eyeball that each side looks equal. I center the sleeve bottom close to the center of my platen, as I use that as a guideline as to where to place my designs, so they looked centered whether I'm doing a small or a 4X. I then spritz lightly with water and press the shirt to be sure all wrinkles are out.

All our designs are trimmed as close as possible. I center the transfer on the platen (because the shirt is already centered), recheck that is positioned correctly on that invisible line between the sleeve bottom by pulling up the sides, shoulders, etc without moving shirt, spritz again, and press. 

We get a lot of compliments on our shirts, that we position better than some of our shirt competitors at the shows and that our designs look better and last longer. (I don't make the transfers, so I can't take credit for that.)

Hope that helps!


----------



## COEDS (Oct 4, 2006)

If you plan n doing a lot of garments and you want them to look the same, I advise you to get a alignment tool. I use the www.teesquareit.com for all my transfer placement ( several hundred a week). I get compliments from customers that all my shirts have the exact placement. Good luck. ... JB


----------



## charles95405 (Feb 1, 2007)

Not only is tsquareit a great tool for us by Lou is a great person and will give all of you great support...even cluts like me! As the famous saying goes..."try it you will like it"


----------

